# red color in my dogs poop help



## charlesreeklinejr (May 22, 2017)

My dog had red in its poop today i was thinking could it be caused by feeding her red meat or something serious , shes acting happy and healthy like nothing is wrong


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

What did your dog eat last? And was the red liquid or solid?


----------



## charlesreeklinejr (May 22, 2017)

The red It was solid the last thing she ate was raw goat meat , thx everyone


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Sometimes poop will take the color of food that was eaten last, so if all is otherwise ok, I would say that is probably what it is.


----------



## charlesreeklinejr (May 22, 2017)

Ok thx for your help


----------

